# March 27th/28th snow Northeast Indiana



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I was out friday morning for a little while after we got about 2.5" in my neck of the woods; thought I'd share a few pictures with you all.









































.... More to come prsport


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Some of the piles (mostly old stuff) at one of our local shopping plazas. A buddy of mine plows this with his step-fathers business, I believe they use three trucks and a John Deere back hoe w/ a 10' push box! They have fun.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

looks real nice and wet


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's one of the city clearing off one of the parking lots at the fire dept where I'm a part time FF.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

kashman;548602 said:


> looks real nice and wet


It was! Pretty heavy for just 2.5".... We got some freezing rain mixed in with it, hence the beautiful trees/shrubs!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Little clean up.









Ouch! and I was still above 1/4 of a tank....


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Boy that last pic just makes me sick. I just put $70 in mine & it didn't come close to filling it.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Great pics. When it sticks to the trees you know it is wet, heavy crap.

Diesel here is $4.73 for a US gallon in Canadian $.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Great pics, I rather do 6 inches of dry than 2 inches of wet.
I paid $138.9 / liter or $5.48 a US gallon at Pet Can. its ridiculous.:realmad:


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Paul Vanderzon;548671 said:


> Great pics, I rather do 6 inches of dry than 2 inches of wet.
> I paid $138.9 / liter or $5.48 a US gallon at Pet Can. its ridiculous.:realmad:


I'm with you on that one, the wet stuff just clogs up the blowers. Diesel is also stupid, what really gets me going is how its $4.73/gal in USD but gas is only $4.04:realmad:


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PICS IT DOES USUALLY SNOW THIS LATE THERE?*


----------



## Unimount219 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey how far are you from Gary/ Hammond area ?? we didnt see anything but rain / sleet


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice. i wanted to get one more plowing in this year, but now i just want it to warm up and be done with this cold crap. we were supposed to get 1-3" the other night but it ended up being 1/4" of rain and 35degrees.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

*replies*

jkiser96, I know what you mean... Sickening!! When I'm on "E" it's around $125 to top her off!!! 
cet,Paul Vanderzon,musclecarboy: I cannot believe how high diesel up across the northern border!!!! $5.48/gal. that's hard to swallow! tymusic
nickplowing1972, Thanks. Usually up in here in north east Indiana were good for a descent snow right around the beginning of April, I think that was it!! I am hoping for some warmer weather now!!! Just two days before the snowwe had 50s and sun... 
Unimount219, Unimount I'm straight across the state from you on I 80/90. Probably a two and a half hour drive. Pretty much everything 10 miles south of me and beyond only got rain, we were right on the fringe of the rain/snow mix, but we got mostly snow. Thankfully 
06HD BOSS, I agree BOSS I'm ready for the wam weather too. I have about 55 trees and shrubs I'd like to get planted...


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

nice pics, we got the same thing down here in Rome city,Kendalville area. I couldn't plow because I was getting a new turbo put on my ford!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics man.....the wet snow makes everything look great!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Chase, Doesn't it stink to be out of the game due to break downs! I had a broken axle shaft during the Jan 1st and 2nd storms.... 

TLS, I agree I love the look of trees with ice and snow hanging from them, just beautiful! ussmileyflag


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

Chase, Doesn't it stink to be out of the game due to break downs! I had a broken axle shaft during the Jan 1st and 2nd storms.... 

Yeah it does!


----------

